
Myspace loses all content uploaded before 2016 - jbegley
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/mar/18/myspace-loses-all-content-uploaded-before-2016
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19417640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19417640)

